# what other pets do you have/have you had?



## a___smith (Apr 4, 2013)

there's probably been loads of threads on this before, but i was just curious about what other pets people have / have had 
in my 21 years, we've had (this is a long list, so be prepared haha):
cats - william, jessica, hamish, charlie, sheba, shaun, cordelia, oscar, jago and pip (and probably one or two more i've forgotten)
guinea pigs - ben, cloud, jerry, toffee and tarquin
ponies - chops, copper and star
hamster - rupert

and currently we have four cats (orlando, mungo, dylan (aka weelan because he wees everywhere despite extensive housetraining, grr!) and seamus) and a dog, raffi. and soon, some rats!

what about you guys?


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

I've had/have...
Mo the Burmese Python, Eve the Redtail Boa, Dexter and Liz the Savannah Monitors, E-Gor the Leopard Gecko, Zilla the Diamondback Terrapin, Lizzy the Iguana, many Anoles and such, toads, bullfrogs, tree frogs, misc. wild snakes. 

Dahlia the cat (and about five previous cats).

Dogs - Mo, Dutch, Gretchen, and Jaeger the German Shepherds, Ziggy the Schnauzer, Roxy, Tink, and Tyson the Pit Bulls, Sparkles the Pomeranian mutt. 

Bam, Knoxville, and Ling Ling the chinchillas. 

A pond full of koi and goldfish.. Some are Freddy Kreuger, Baby Face "George", Jason, and many other horror and serial killer themed names. 

I've fostered a ton of animals, and had many as a child but I don't think they count.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Along with 4 ratties, I have 4 cats, 2 bunnies, and a Florida Softshell turtle. All my pets were rescues, except for my first rat who was from a pet store. Having said that, I'm never buying another pet store rat. There are too many wonderful animals in need of rescue!


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

in my entire life, we've had
dogs: casper (my first dog-eskimo spitz) and opie(my current dog-beagle/jack russel)
cats: champa, luna, izzy (stray) , and kitty (left when we got opie)
guinea pigs: skylar and winnie (both died of RI)
hamsters: baby, and two mean robo hamsters i can't recall the name of
rabbit: thumper
rats: francis and rafiki (i only had them for a few but i took them back because they were very skittish and sick) kurt and eddie(my current rats)
lots of betta fish
ferret:marilyn (current pet)

and we've raised a few baby birds.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Pass animals (I'm including my rats into this btw)

Cats - Fat Back (male orange tabby, lived to I think 15?)
Dogs - Peaches (Female, Blond chow chow. Not sure of age she died at. I was around 3 when she died), Baby (Male, Chow Chow Australian Shepherd mix. I believe died at around 12)
Rabbits - Stripes (Broken Japanese Harlequin/Meat Mutt. Died at 5 years)
Rats - Einstein (Black hooded male, died at 10 months) Charles (Fawn Hooded Male, Died at 20 months) Storm (Black Variberk Dumbo Satin, died at 18 months).
Fish - Multiple Minnows, Crawdads, Goldfish, and 3 Silver Sharks/Baja sharks.

Current animals

Dogs - Pup (Red Retriever/Chocolate lab mix, currently about 12 years old)
Cats - Streaker (Grey Tabby, about 6 years old)
Rats - Soda (Beige Hooded, 21 months), Liam (Black Variberk Dumbo, 6 months), Bentley (Black Self Dumbo, 6 months), and Niko (Black Variberk Dumbo Rex, 6 months) (Liam, Bentley, and Niko are brothers)

We don't tend to keep many animals at once. I've had "more" pets but they were wild animals (well insects and spiders) that I just named and tend to stay around for a while (had a pet wolf spider named Wolfy that actually lived by our house for almost 2 to 3 years)


----------



## ratatattat (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh wow lets see... i will start with the crow we saved. His name was blacky and a cat hurt his wing so we housed him until he got better then we let him free but he still came to visit. He was such a cool creature. We also had a lot of farm animals.. cattle, horses, sheep, goats, pigs bunnies, chickens, ducks, geese, hamsters, dogs, cats, gerbil, parakeets, fish, lizards....

Right now I just have rats, fish, and a frog

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Well... I've been raised in all but a zoo... Lol!!!! 

Cats: Pocket, Jynxy, Boots, Rusty, Bandit, Timmy, Boston, Delilah, Sampson, Luna, Goliath, Ramona, Wolverine(brothers cat... Lol), Toby

Dogs: Pepper, Duke, Elsa, Walter, Sarah, Horatio, Skip, Molly, Dakota, Jackson, Maggie, Nicky, Bart, Monkey, Sadie (several dogs at once, 5 of those dogs we still have) also, I lost my chihuahua Bella last summer and then got chi pup Bailee (best dog I've ever had) to help heal, only to have a dog kill Bailee two months later. 

Snakes: A lot. I've had a Burmese, red tails, ball pythons, green tree boa, carpet python, garter snakes, corn snakes, and many others 

Turtles: snapping turtle, red eared slider

Guinea pigs: oddball, Bruce, lacy, pumpkin, meet

Ferrets: Jackson, baby, Taz

Leased a horse, freckles

Birds: parakeets, green cheek conure, scarlet macaw

Iguanas
And several others, I forget all the ones lol

Rats of course

Goats 

Rabbits: Draco, havoc, karma, Zira, chance, Loki, Odin, maxi, Simon, zoey, Snoopy, Xenia, Hera, hip-hop(I was little xD) and more

Mice
Hamsters
And probably more xD 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## a___smith (Apr 4, 2013)

wow, I always thought we'd had a lot of pets, but no where near as many as you guys! I swear everyone has a cat at some point in their life haha.


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Yeah, my dad lives with the "a house full of life is a happy house" outlook xD 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sunshadow (Apr 5, 2013)

e.e Past animals first.

Cats- Midnight 19 an 10 months when he passed and Elsa was 15 or so i think. Apollo was 6 months old and penny was 9. Kiki was 10 and muffin was unknown as she was a rescue.

Rats- Callista and Velvet, blue hoods, they where, i think 2. Trinity and Celeste where 7 months old.

Dogs- little Midnight Princess was a pomeraininan and was like...10? Annie was a sheperd/collie mix and i dont remember how old she was x.x


Animals of the Now.

Cats- Tiger, Lucky, Patches, Sage, Kefira, Zues, Lacey, Muffin, Kanna, Zuellni, Fluffy and Tilt Head( he was injured in a fight with we think a ground hog and since hes mostly feral we couldnt get him to the vets...)

Dogs- Angel, pitt mix.

Ferrets- Houdini, Echo, Taja and Chandra.

Hedgehogs- Kiri and Erza

Rats- Sakura, Kishi, Nutmeg, Oreo, Karina and Sari


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

Oh, I left out the tarantulas!
Currently, I just have an old Rose Hair.

But I've had OBTs, nasty suckers! 6 Brazilian Pink Birdeaters, a Suntiger, A Greenbottle Blue, and other Rose Hairs.. I think that's all.

And the Squirrel.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Wow...let me see.

Past animals:
Dogs- Charlie [king charles spaniel], Sparky [german shepherd], Toby [cocker spaniel], Spice [irish terrier mix]
Cats- I fostered many many kittens when I worked at an animal shelter, then Louis [snowshoe siamese, lost him recently to chronic kidney failure...i'm still in tears almost every day about it =/]
Ferrets- Gio & Phoebe
Rabbits- Thumper, Bowie
Guinea pigs- Sally & Sandy, Dougal [gorgeous peruvain long hair], Harley [he was REALLY cool had 1 blue eye] & Trouble
Hamster- Bruno [teddy bear]
+ we've had numerous reptiles & amphibians too many to list & also many tarantulas that matured out into males & passed away.

Currently we have...
2 dogs- Travis [half cairn/half jack russell terrier] & Maile [teacup chihuahua]
1 cat- Alien [white domestic medium hair with no ears lol]
5 rats- Gomez [agouti hooded], Fester [himi DR dumbo], Herman [hairless], Fang [black berk/vari berk?] & Lucifer [PEW]
1 mouse- Jazz Mouse
2 corn snakes- Jekyll & Hyde
1 leopard gecko- Stubz
1 bearded dragon- Spartacus
1 betta fish- Green Lantern
& all the tarantulas...too many to name them all, but we have a good mix of NW & OW species.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

OOOOOOO forgot the cockatiel we had named Chuckie...he was blind in one eye & always crashing into things when my dad would let him out lol.


----------



## socal_sarah (Mar 5, 2013)

Lol, there's no way I'm going to remember all of my past animals, so I'll only list what I've got now (significantly downsized from past, lol).

Sakura the domestic shorthair cat (hey SunShadow!), Isis the Bullmastiff, Cracker the African Senegal parrot & Garnet, of course!


----------



## Sugapot (Mar 3, 2013)

I am quite the opposite. We had a dog - miniature doberman pinscher. He got run over by a car when I was 3. Then we had 2 rats when I was 10. I had the male and my sister the female. What we were thinking having them in the same cage - I have no idea. We laugh at ourselves when we think back. We had a litter every few weeks - I was still in primary school and had no issues selling the babies when they were old enough. I think we only had 3 litters and my dad must have decided ENOUGH. If I remember right i think the story was that one of my dads mates wanted the rats. What the real story is - i don't know and will never ask my dad - even after 20 years! We did live in a country that has snakes at the time. (No snakes here in New Zealand) Snake and (almost) pest free. So I have never even been to a vet!! When the day comes with my boys - I will ask you guys what you do at a vet....LOL


----------



## Loki G. (Apr 6, 2013)

I have one dog and two cats. I am going to get rats soon [@[email protected]]


----------



## Hero-wuff (Sep 27, 2012)

I have two dogs, a bearded dragon, two ratties and a train millipede :3
Millipedes are awesome...but they don't do much >_<
Then again, neither does my dragon


----------



## sunshadow (Apr 5, 2013)

hehehe! <3


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I/ my family have owned many, many animals over the years so I'm just going to do present. 

6 ratties: Euphie, Lulu, Yuki, Nirvash, Luna, and Ashe.
2 Kitties: Sake and Howl
2 Guinea Piggies: Echo and Glitch
1 snakey: Snake/Artourious 
Lots of fishies. Not sure how many as, despite my efforts to separate the males from the females, they continue to breed and eat each other so there's different numbers in there every day.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Current Animals (Not including the gerbil pups that I am not keeping): 
Gerbils: Paku, Ivy, Amarte, Amek, Aithek, Nova, Korra, Zeeh, Zeid, Zeher, Primrose, Daylily
Mice: Mithe, Myrre, Aylithe, Zaimu, Triona, Shamala, Ffion, Cinna, Morrighan and Kristell
Degus: Kuzco and Khuno
Rats: Raiko and Raimei
Syrian Hamster: Appa
Dwarf Winter White Hamster: Momo
Dogs: Mocha and Wall-e (but Walle lives with my parents, because they wouldn't let me take him with me)
Cats: Mallory (2nd), Akassa, Kaden (lives outside at my parents house) and Leyna (lives outside at my parents house)


Past Animals (I'm only counting the ones I considered to be my pets. Not all oft he babies I had before they went to new homes): 
Gerbils: Stuart, Angel, Rachel, Ron, Ginny, Harry, Hermione, Tonks, Sirius, Lupin, Dumbledore, Tosin, Lyra, Dove, Raichu, Tenzin, Brokentail, Raggedpelt, Kinkytail, Celestia, Selena, Luna, and Solara

Cats: Patches, Milo, Milo (2nd), Kitty, Midnight, Tiger, Tigger, Freckles, Smokey, Furio, Cotton, Jordan, Stitch, Hedwig, Crookshanks, Crystal, Chloe, Sable, Chloe (2nd), Lily, Miley, Fireheart, Mallory, Cottonelle, Brambleclaw, Jayfeather, Darkstripe aka Hissy Pants, Sandstorm and Yoite. (There are probably some cats in there that I'm missing from my childhood, but that's all I can remember... )

Dogs: Lady, Ginger, Spot, Koda, Boots, Madison, Dumbo (my brothers named her that because of her big ears), Peanut, Kylie, Sasha (really she was my brother's dog, but I fed her chicken food when he stopped buying her food :l ).

Rabbits: Merrylegs, Thumper, Thumper (2nd), Bambi, Butterscotch, Taffi, Fiver, Basil and Clover

Hermit Crabs: About 5 ish... Not really sure what their names were.. I can't remember.

Birds: Blue the budgie, Tweetie the budgie, about 15 or so Zebra Finches (they kept breeding, but we kept all of them), Spyro the Quaker parrot, a bluejay

Chickens: Jessica, Angel, Stitch, Kapu, Sid, Christina, Lucky, Rebecca, Hagrid, Amy, Danielle, Nicole, Megan, Britny, Melody, Speckle, Ashley (I named a chicken after myself), Katelynn, Katie, Hanna, Emily, Hilary, Lindsay, TJ, Courtney, Melissa, Chelsea, Kelsey, Many other chickens that I know had names, but I'm having issues remembering.

Ducks: Leah, Lucy, Samantha (Sam or Sammie), Jake, Disco, Aflac, White-tip, and Delilah

Goat: Doby (I bottle fed him from birth and kept him until he was 4 years old... then I had to give him away because he injured my friend... but it was an accident :/ )

Fish: A whole bunch of fish that were mostly unnamed.. Some had names, but I don't recall the names. I haven't had fish in many years.

Guinea Pig: Patch (I only had one because I got it from my 5th grade teacher)

Rats: Goober, Zuko, Aang, Sokka, Korra, Katara, Leela, Ty Lee and Azula

Leopard Gecko: Kricket


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

I currently own three female ratties and a pug dog 

Ive owned- dogs, cats, guinea pigs, rats, hamsters, bunnys, ducks, a horse, a lizard, a toad and a ghecko.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

I have 5 rats and a Roborovski hamster.

I've had a Russian Dwarf hamster, a Chinese Dwarf hamster, three Syrian hamsters, several other rats, a budgie, a few goldfish, a pair of mice and a pair of bunnies. I hate not having any pets around!


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

I have had many dogs, I've had hermit crabs, I've had tons of fish (I really love delta fin male bettas in particular) I've had a turtle, a lizard, frogs...oooh, I almost had a male guinea pig once, and I'm still mad/sad about it, so I'll take the opportunity to rant a moment here.

In second grade, we had a class pet. He was a grey piggy with a white mohawk. One of the kids had an allergy, so he had to find a new home. I was all set to get him, my mom signed the forms with the teacher and everything, but then one night, she caught my little nocturnal self running around the house playing. I did this every night in the second grade (seriously, most nights I didn't sleep at all. I don't know how I lived that way) but she had never caught me at it before. As a punishment, I didn't get the piggy. I still miss him. :'(

Currently, I have fish, a golden named Trigger, a chihuahua/dachshund named Zoe, and in a month I will have two little ratty girls!


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

PurpleGirl said:


> I have 5 rats and a Roborovski hamster.
> 
> I've had a Russian Dwarf hamster, a Chinese Dwarf hamster, three Syrian hamsters, several other rats, a budgie, a few goldfish, a pair of mice and a pair of bunnies. I hate not having any pets around!


Hahahah, same here! At one point, we had zero pets in the house, and I about went crazy. Even if it's just a single betta fish (which would only sustain me for a few months at the most) there must be something that lives and moves!


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

Poisoned said:


> Oh, I left out the tarantulas!
> Currently, I just have an old Rose Hair.
> 
> But I've had OBTs, nasty suckers! 6 Brazilian Pink Birdeaters, a Suntiger, A Greenbottle Blue, and other Rose Hairs.. I think that's all.
> ...


No fair! I always wanted a tarantula but my mom would never have gone for it.


----------

